# Multirollen Vergleich



## Guidlinedrifter (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Norwegenfreunde,

ich brauch mal euren guten Rat. Ich habe diese Rollen endeckt und finde die nicht schlecht. Hat jemand erfahrungen und welche ist am besten. Wollte nicht mehr so viel Kurbeln wie mit ner Penn 321 GT2.

1. wft offshore 2-gang 30lw ld lh              ca.150€

2. wft linecounter 875 lh                          ca. 150€

3.   Penn Squall Lever Drag 40 LD LH       ca. 140€​


----------



## 63°Nord (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Wenn es unbedingt eine von den dreien sein soll: Nr.3, weil Schiebebremse und *keine* Schnurführung


----------



## Guidlinedrifter (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Also die Nr 3 stimmt wo du es sagst! Ist die Frage ob ich damit klar komme! Will nicht mehr als 150 € ausgeben deswegen die Wahl! Wenn du ne andere Idee hast ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



Guidlinedrifter schrieb:


> Also die Nr 3 stimmt wo du es sagst! Ist die Frage ob ich damit klar komme! Will nicht mehr als 150 € ausgeben deswegen die Wahl! Wenn du ne andere Idee hast ?


 

Mit etwas suchen könntest du auch eine Shimano TLD 15
auftreiben. Die würde ich bevorzugen.:m

Sorry, habe übersehen, dass du* eine LH* suchst.


----------



## 63°Nord (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Wenn ich nicht schon eine sx hätte, wäre ich spätestens bei dieser schwach geworden http://www.70grad-nord.de/sxj.html  gibts auch als LH


----------



## Dunraven (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Wollte auch zur TLD raten. Gibt es für 150 Euro bei Moritz im Angebot immer mal wieder, dann aber die TLD 20. Fürs Naturköderangeln super, fürs Pilken zu schwer.


----------



## heineken2003 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Für 150 Euro gibt es auch eine Daiwa Saltist, die würde ich der WFT immer vorziehen.


----------



## Guidlinedrifter (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Danke für die Tipps! Zur der Daiwa, welche meinst du denn ich kann nichts finden für ca 150€


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



Guidlinedrifter schrieb:


> 3.   Penn Squall Lever Drag 40 LD LH       ca. 140€​



Habs vor kurzem auch in einem anderen Threat zu der Squall geschrieben, für 130€-140€ würde ich DIESE penn eher nicht kaufen, ist noch nicht lange auf dem Markt um zu wissen ob sie wirklich gut ist.
Da kann man auch noch die 50€-60€ Aufpreis für eine Avet zahlen. Oder man nimmt eine altbewährte, günstigere Penn.

Bist du linkshänder oder warum soll es linkshand werden? Dann wäre die Auswahl größer wenns eine rechtshand sein darf.


----------



## wafabe (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Hallo, 
ich habe mir vor kurzem in den USA eine Penn Squall 40 gekauft. Für umgerechnet einschl.Versand ca 117,00€ !!
Zu der Multirolle kann ich sagen, dass sie sehr viel Schnur nahm, 600m 0,28 Power Pro und darunter nochmals ca 100 m einer 80er Mono-Schnur.Sie hat eine wunderbar funktionierende Schiebebremse . Aber wie es mit werfen usw geht,  muß ich noch probieren.Vielleicht reichen diese Auskünfte


----------



## heineken2003 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



Guidlinedrifter schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps! Zur der Daiwa, welche meinst du denn ich kann nichts finden für ca 150€




Hier in Deutschland kostet die Rolle auch geschmeidige 280,00 €. In den USA bei der E-Bucht gibt es sie für etwa die Hälfte.

Wir fischen seit 5 Jahren die Saltist auf Hitra, bisher hat uns noch keine Rolle im Stich gelassen. Unsere Rollen kommen ausnahmslos aus den USA oder Grossbritannien. Mit der hier angebotenen Qualität bzw. den Preisen für ordentliche Qualität, sind wir einfach total unzufrieden. 
Die wenigsten deutschen Tackleanbieter verkaufen hochwertige Rollen.
Günstige Penn und WFT sind in meinen Augen Ramsch, bei PENN muss man für gute Qualität auch einen stolzen Preis zahlen. Von WFT halte ich generell nichts.


Gruß

heineken2003


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



wafabe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir vor kurzem in den USA eine Penn Squall 40 gekauft. Für umgerechnet einschl.Versand ca 117,00€ !!
> Zu der Multirolle kann ich sagen, dass sie sehr viel Schnur nahm, 600m 0,28 Power Pro und darunter nochmals ca 100 m einer 80er Mono-Schnur.Sie hat eine wunderbar funktionierende Schiebebremse . Aber wie es mit werfen usw geht,  muß ich noch probieren.Vielleicht reichen diese Auskünfte



mit solchen rollen wirft man nicht.

antonio


----------



## wafabe (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Na ja , was man so bei der Multi werfen nennt.Mit dem Daumen auf der Rolle !!!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



63°Nord schrieb:


> Wenn es unbedingt eine von den dreien sein soll: Nr.3, weil Schiebebremse und *keine* Schnurführung



wiso keine schnurfuehrung#c


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> wiso keine schnurfuehrung#c



- potentielle Schwachstelle, nur wieder ein Teil das kaputt gehen kann
- auch nicht wirklich nötig, die Schnur verlegt sich mehr oder weniger von alleine und bedarf nur geringer Korrekturen


----------



## MortyHH (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Ich fische jetzt seit 2 Jahren die Avet MXJ und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden. Werde mir jetzt auch die MXJ als 2Gang Varainte bei 70 Grad Nord bestellen. Ich hatte auch überlegt mir ne Jigging Master Multi zu holen aber die sind mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Astarod (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



MortyHH schrieb:


> Ich fische jetzt seit 2 Jahren die Avet MXJ und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden. Werde mir jetzt auch die MXJ als 2Gang Varainte bei 70 Grad Nord bestellen. Ich hatte auch überlegt mir ne Jigging Master Multi zu holen aber die sind mir einfach zu teuer.


 
zu was hast du sie genutzt?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Jetblack (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

@Astarod,

die Frage 





> zu was hast du sie genutzt?


 geht eigentlich in die falsche Richtung 

Benutzen kann man die Rolle zu nahezu allem: vom Schollen-Stippen, über Tiefseeangeln in 200m bis hin zum Grossplatten fangen (Rekord für eine MXJ: 164 kg Heili). Alles dazwischen geht auch, inkl. kleiner Thunfische.

Natürlich sind manche Einsätze ergonomischn nicht 100% optimal, bzw könnten von einer andren Rollengrösse besser erfüllt werden.

Aber die MX Grösse ist extrem vielseitig.

Die Frage an Dich ist daher eher: Was willst Du mit der Rolle machen, bzw - was erwartest Du ?

So rum wird ein Schuh draus: Erst die eigenen Anforderungen definieren, und dann schauen was passen könnte - nicht anders rum.

Wenn Du Fragen hast, frag. entweder hier, dann haben alle was davon - oder per PN oder Mail.

Gruss Nick


----------



## lausi97 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Aber die MX Grösse ist extrem vielseitig
> 
> 
> Gruss Nick




Scheibenkleister,meine Rollenwartung wird verdammt teuer:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Wollebre (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Aber wie es mit werfen usw geht, muß ich noch probieren.

Die Rolle hat keine Fliehkraft- oder Magnetbremse. Daher nicht zum Werfen geeignet! Wird von Penn auch nur fürs Trolling oder Grundangeln benannt.

Überlaste nicht die Bremse.
ModelMono Cap. (yds/lb)Braid Cap. (yds/lb)BearingsMax Drag @ StrikeMax Drag @ FullGear RatioLine RetrieveWeightSQL40LD490/25 • 360/30 • 300/401075/30 • 750/50 • 625/655+114 lbs18 lbs5.1:137(in)20.9(oz)


----------



## Campari (9. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahr in Kürze nach Nautnes um auf Leng/Lumb ab 150m zu fischen. Dafür hatte ich die Penn 321 LH GT2 mit 17er (21,4kg) Whiplash (500m) vorgesehen. (War bisher nur im Süden und dort reichte es immer)
Nachdem ich den Tread hier gelesen habe habe ich große Zweifel das diese Zusammenstellung reicht.

Um sicher zu gehen brauche ich dann wohl noch eine Rolle und Schnur.
Was die Kombo angeht bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Ruten sind in 30lbs und 30-50lbs vorhanden
Die Ausrüstung wird meist 1-2x jährlich genutzt
Was genau würdet ihr vorschlagen #c:

Rolle:
- Preis: ca. 130€ +/-
- 2 Gang (wg. möglicher Lähmungserscheinungen )
- Die Schnurführung soll ja anfällig sein - also ohne
- Linkshand favorisiert aber kein Muss

Schnur:
- Denke sowas um 0,28 geflochtene (500-600m) - mittelpreisig
- Was muss die unbedingt tragen?

-sonstiges?

Danke schonmal im voraus!
Campari


----------



## Esox60 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

#hHi.

Eine 30lbs Rute ist völlig ausreichend. Auch die Rolle passt soweit, da Du Dich ja für +/- 130 € nicht extrem verbessern wirst.
Ggf. würde ich die Schnur austauschen und durch eine max. 0,25 ersetzten.
In Norwegen angeln viele mit viel zu schwerem Gerät.
Bis auf die schwere Heilbuttangelei ist Dein Gerät ausreichend.

LG Frank


----------



## antonio (9. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

ne zweigang wirst du für den preis nicht bekommen.
und nehmt die schnur nach tragkraft, ne 30 lbs schnur reicht aus für das was du vorhast.

antonio


----------



## Jan77 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



Campari schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahr in Kürze nach Nautnes um auf Leng/Lumb ab 150m zu fischen. Dafür hatte ich die Penn 321 LH GT2 mit 17er (21,4kg) Whiplash (500m) vorgesehen. (War bisher nur im Süden und dort reichte es immer)
> Nachdem ich den Tread hier gelesen habe habe ich große Zweifel das diese Zusammenstellung reicht.
> 
> ...


 
Moinsen,

ich würde mit der Penn 321 Gti nur ein wenig Pilken bis Tiefen so um 100m und Ködergewichte nicht mehr als 300gr.

Diese Rolle verkraftet keine Bleigewichte um die 800-1000gr. die Du brauchst um auf Leng ab 150m Wassertiefe zu fischen. Die Gti haben wir selbst auf dem Boot, und ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Rolle nicht sonderlich gut. Die Bremse rutscht bei schweren Gewichten schon mal durch, der Kurbelarm ist zu kurz, gelinde gesagt, es handelt sich hierbei eher um eine Kaffeemühle, als um eine Tiefsee-Rolle.....

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...raezise.html?gclid=CKyQrv6lwLkCFWOWtAodpUsAAQ

Das würde ich bei Deinem Budget nehmen, zweigang ist zu Teuer, und rechtshand macht definitiv mehr sinn, da das Kurbeln von Tiefseemontagen aus 200m und mehr Tiefe doch sehr auf die Arme geht. Und da hat der Rechtshänder es einfacher mit einer RH Rolle. 

Schnur hier http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?products_id=427 und fertig :vik:


----------



## Campari (10. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Genau wegen solch qualifizierten (und ggf. getesteten) Meinungen mag ich dieses Forum und die User! :vik: Danke!

Ich habe mich gestern als erstes mit den Schnüren beschäftigt und habe mich mit Hilfe der Datenbank *"Schnurtest"* für folgende Schnur entschieden:
http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?products_id=439
Ich schwanke noch zwischen 0,25 und 0,28

Bei der Rollenwahl stehe ich aber noch im dunkeln.
Die 
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...raezise.html?gclid=CKyQrv6lwLkCFWOWtAodpUsAAQ
hatte ich mir auch angesehen und da ich von Shimano viel halte bleibt sie in meinen Hinterkopf.
Die Rolle fasst 30lbs/410m und hat eine Übersetzung 3,6:1
Nun ergeben sich zwei Fragen:
1. Ist die Schnurfassung ca. 400m ok oder sollte es lieber 500-600m sein (+ so oder so Ersatzschnur dabei)?
2. Hat jemand die Übersetzung gestestet bzw. kurbelt man sich dabei nicht einen Wolf?
Bei der Rollenübersetzung möchte ich gerne etwas über der "Mitte" liegen ca. 60-65% der Höchstübersetzung.
Denke das ist ein gutes Maß. Aber da ja viele Faktoren dort mit reinspielen (Durchmesser, Hebelarm, Schnurfüllung etc.) bin ich da auf die erfahrene Gemeinde angewiesen #c.

Für weitere Rollenvorschläge bin ich dankbar

Campari


----------



## Jan77 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



Campari schrieb:


> Genau wegen solch qualifizierten (und ggf. getesteten) Meinungen mag ich dieses Forum und die User! :vik: Danke!
> 
> Campari


 
:l Danke sehr.......

Aber jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Thema. Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, das die TLD 20 ca 1000m 0,25mm Gigafisch Schnur fasst das sollte eigentlich reichen ;-)

Ich selbst fische mit einer 0,23mm Climax Schnur auf einer Penn Formula 15KG und halte bei einem Hänger das Boot auf der Stelle..... Die 0,90mm Vorfachschnur reisst immer eher als die 0,23mm Hauptschnur. 

Jetzt zur Rolle, Du hast mit Deinem Budget natürlich den Spielraum bei den Rollen stark eingeschränkt. Ich kann jetzt einige Rollen hier aufführen, die genau Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, aber die Kosten alle über 250€ in Deutschland....

Schau mal im I-Net bei der E-Bucht nach Daiwa Saltist (gibt es auch als Zweigang) oder der Avet JX 4,6 bzw. der Shimano TLD 2 Speed. Diese werden in den Staaten weitaus günstiger angeboten als in Deutschland.


----------



## Campari (12. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Hallo,
Ich habe bei E-Bucht eine gebrauchte TLD 20 ersteigern können |stolz:

Spricht was dagegen die Rolle mit einer dicken (ich schätze mal 0,35er) älteren geflochtenen so zu unterfüttern, dass ich ca. 500m 0,28er Powerline darüber spule oder "macht man das nicht" ?
Ich möchte nämlich nicht die 1000m direkt auf der Spule versenken da die restlichen 500m als Ersatzschnur dienen soll.

so long
Campari


----------



## antonio (12. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

es spricht nichts dagegen, du kannst auch ne mono unterfüttern.
die 28er powerline wäre mir aber auch schon zu dick.
gerade bei größeren tiefen wirst du den unterschied zu dünneren schnüren merken.auf grund des geringeren wasserwiderstands der dünneren kannst du eben wesentlich geringere gewichte verwenden und kommst viel besser nach unten.
eine 30 lbs schnur sollte vollkommen ausreichend sein.

die 28er powerline dürfte so knapp 0,50 dick sein, ne 30 lbs schnur dagegen 0,30.

ne tld 15 hätte auch gereicht wenn du sowieso nicht so viel schnur drauf haben willst.

antonio


----------



## Campari (12. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Die TLD 20 konnte ich günstig ersteigern und hab sie seit eben vor mir liegen |supergri.

Also eine 0,28er Powerline ist zu dick, leuchtet ein.
Wäre denn eine 0,21er(18,5kg) / 0,23er (26,7kg) angemessener oder deines erachtens immer noch zu dick?

Meine Tendenz geht richtig 21er.

Campari


----------



## Jetblack (12. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*

Die Schnur mit 18,5 kg ist vollkommen ausreichend! Der Durchmesser wird zwar wieder nicht stimmen, aber die Tragkraft (wenn denn korrekt) ist noch im vernünftigen Rahmen.

Gruss Nick


----------



## antonio (12. September 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Vergleich*



Campari schrieb:


> Die TLD 20 konnte ich günstig ersteigern und hab sie seit eben vor mir liegen |supergri.
> 
> Also eine 0,28er Powerline ist zu dick, leuchtet ein.
> Wäre denn eine 0,21er(18,5kg) / 0,23er (26,7kg) angemessener oder deines erachtens immer noch zu dick?
> ...



laß doch die durchmesserangaben weg die stimmen bei keiner schnur.
wie gesagt ne 30 lbs schnur reicht.
kauf die schnur also nach der tragkraft.
was willst du mit 26kg tragkraft?
die 21er dürfte so bei 0,35 real liegen und trägt auch so 17kg, also ist das ne ca 35 lbs schnur.



antonio


----------

